# Whats the fastest you've ever gone in a car?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Whats the fastest you've ever gone in a car whether it be driving or passenger? Mine was 260km/h

Convert miles/h to kilometers/h below

http://www.convertunits.com/from/km/to/miles


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I went faster than the speed of light, but then I went backwards in time to before I drove the car, so I'm not sure if that counts.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

kiirby said:


> I went faster than the speed of light, but then I went backwards in time to before I drove the car, so I'm not sure if that counts.


how did you post before I even posted the thread lol?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Never been in a car before. My family was anti-cars.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

About 100mph speeding on a dual carriageway.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The fastest I have ever driven would be (English to Metric calculation...) 150km.

My brother and I were in my Mustang and he saw Indiana cops pass us by in Ohio, he said "he had to do it" - he drove 100mph/160km in my car! :lol. They couldn't do anything since it was not their jurisdiction.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

About 193kph/120mph on the highway with my friend driving. The fastest I ever drove myself was 185kph/115mph


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Somewhere in excess of 120 MPH. I had a 75 Pontiac LeMans with a 350 CI engine that I pegged the speedometer on. That falls into the 181km/h - 220km/h range.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Mercurochrome said:


> Never been in a car before. My family was anti-cars.


Funny! You don't look Amish.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

115mph on a road trip to West Virginia. Didn't even realize it at first.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Dr House said:


> how did you post before I even posted the thread lol?


I went back in time in my super fast car to before you posted the thread and set up the reply. Duh.


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

88 MPH

but I drive a DeLorean DMC-12
*
*


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

120km/h in a 20 years old Caprice back in 2002, I was just fresh from high school and crazy about aviation imagining my self taking off on a B777:afr

today I have phobia from high speed!!:clap:clap:clap


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

Sabreth said:


> 88 MPH
> 
> but I drive a DeLorean DMC-12


lolololololol,, so u';r the guy in Back to the Future, slow version :b:b


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

150 km/h. Dang, you all put me to shame.


----------



## anomalous (Jun 12, 2004)

105 mph = 168 kph


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

85 mph (around 137 km/h). Nothing fancy, but it's the max speed at which I feel I can comfortably drive before going from "woah! this is awesome!" to "ahhh! I could horribly crash at any moment!"


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

~210kph in a V8 supercar I was driving during a track day a couple of years back.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

A friend of mine bought a brand new Pontiac Trans-am back in '99. I was riding with him late one night on a long, straight highway and he took it a little past 130 mph (209 kph). The fastest I've ever driven myself is about 110-115 mph (177-185 kph). I had my snowmobile pushing 110 mph once on a frozen lake too, but I only held it there for a few seconds.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I went to plaid once.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I travel by horseback, so I guess 1 horse power or somethin...


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

2.5 mph rolling on my tricycle.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

I've done a buck sixty in my car. I would've gone faster but It shook so much I thought the engine was going to explode.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I've been about 110km/h through a forest on my dirtbike once, that was pretty exhilirating.

The fastest I've driven a car myself would be about 180km/h or more :S But I am nuts.

My dad drove us at about 200km/h once in our old ford fairmont ghia, he said to me, 'don't tell your mum we did that!!' :lol


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

I was going to Europe and the morning of the flight found out my passport expired that very day. ****. Called up them up and found out there are several dozen post offices in the US that will give you a passport in one hour at a higher price. I had about 4 hours to go before the flight so I hit a 100mph getting to the nearest PO that does this. I was expecting them to freak out when they heard my story but it turns out everyone on line had the same story and they were used to it. So I went really fast but unlike most people I had a reason.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

BetaBoy90 said:


> I travel by horseback, so I guess 1 horse power or somethin...


Nothin' wrong with the brute power of a horse my friend.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Actually I clocked myself at about 190km/hr the other day. It was only for a brief time though -- just to pass a school bus stopped on the street, a bunch of lights flashing and all, if you can imagine that. I was like, HELLO? There's traffic waiting to get through here.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

150mph in a r8 at the audi sportcar experience and about 90 mph motorcycle. 90 mph on a bike felt ALOT faster than 150mph in a car

90 mph = 145 km/h
150 mph = 241 km/h


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

I've had mine up to about 190 I think it limits out at around 235, it doesn't take me long to get to ridiculous speeds though....turbo in a light car. Sometimes I look down and I'm going 150 in third gear.:sus


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

Just Lurking said:


> Actually I clocked myself at about 190km/hr the other day. It was only for a brief time though -- just to pass a school bus stopped on the street, a bunch of lights flashing and all, if you can imagine that. I was like, HELLO? There's traffic waiting to get through here.


The sarcasm is strong in this one. :um


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Jaiyyson said:


> Nothin' wrong with the brute power of a horse my friend.


I'm no jockey, but my horse can really fly!


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

To clarify, I've done 100 mph myself speeding on a dual carriageway, but I'm sure I've been faster with somebody else driving.

As soon as I get a licence and a faster car, I'm heading for Germany so I can max it out on the autobahn.


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

I don't drive. But as a passenger probably around 220 or so. 160 (100 mph) is pretty much standard speed on the Autobahn (lots of sections don't have any kind of speed limit). So while 220 is pretty damn fast, I've seen cars zip by that must have reached at least 280 (175 mph).


----------



## SIM 83 (Aug 26, 2010)

120 mph while driving my dads Skoda Octavia VRS TDI 170bhp  Speed itself doesn't scare me, its the ever growing number of speed cameras across the UK that do .


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

Two summers ago I rented a car while visiting an obscure Eastern European republic. On the East-West highway that bisects the country, speeding like crazy was the norm. Police were few and far between, and oncoming cars were kind enough to flash their lights when the cops were up ahead. So I drove as the locals did, averaging about 150km/h on my two crossings of the country, regularly hitting 160km/h. I can't quite remember what my top speed was, but I'd wager about 170-180km/h. It was a fun journey.


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

fastest i have been must have been close to 125-130 km/h, on a highway. my usual speed on highway is about 110-115 km/h. Here the official max speed allowed is 100 km/h, with an unofficial tolerance by authorities up to about 120 km/h. 

I never felt like trying to speed up to insane speed, with my luck, i'd either get an accident or a ticket


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

I hit...40mp/h. (In a 40km/h zone) I'm a speed demon, I know. 

I've only ever driven once and my uncle's van didn't have km/h markings, so I thought it was just km/h and no mp/h. Whoops.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

About 90 mph (144 km/h). It was on an interstate highway in Tennessee. I was going the same speed as the traffic around me. 

I generally drive within 5-10 mph of the speed limit on the highway. The only ticket I've ever gotten was a couple of months ago when I was apparently doing 36 mph in a 25 mph zone. I didn't even realize I was speeding, but apparently I was. I'll have to take the officer's word for it, as I didn't look at my speedometer.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Around 155mph. It was in my old turbo'ed vr6. I could've gone more, but that was enough for me.


----------



## GirlAccelerate (Oct 7, 2010)

170 km in an Alfa Romeo. I wasn't driving but I enjoyed it immensely.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

GirlAccelerate said:


> 170 km in an Alpha Romeo. I wasn't driving but I enjoyed it immensely.


its "Alfa Romeo"


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Dr House said:


> its "Alfa Romeo"


I think the correct spelling is "completely trivial."


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

The other day, one of my friends was bragging for me about my car to another one of my friends about how fast my car accelerates after I modded it. So, I drove both of my friends at top speed on the highway. That's 150mph (240 km/h) while weaving through traffic. It was a rush! I can buy a device that takes the electronic speed limiter off of my car, but I don't know if I'd want to go much faster than that.

My car can supposedly go up to 194mph (310km/h) if I remove the speed limiter.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

wjc75225 said:


> The other day, one of my friends was bragging for me about my car to another one of my friends about how fast my car accelerates after I modded it. So, I drove both of my friends at top speed on the highway. That's 150mph (240 km/h) while weaving through traffic. It was a rush! I can buy a device that takes the electronic speed limiter off of my car, but I don't know if I'd want to go much faster than that.
> 
> My car can supposedly go up to 194mph (310km/h) if I remove the speed limiter.


so, u'll meet god before all of us!!:sus:b



----------------------------------------------
Alpha romeo,, ohhhh how can people trust italian cars I don't know,, in this country thrtre is a speed limits,, but VVIP's usuly drivr over the speed of 200km/h,,,


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

About 120 mph on a country road. It was in my cousin's souped up Camaro. There weren't any other cars around so I just decided to gun it. He was passed out drunk in the passenger seat, so he had no idea what had happened.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

mrbojangles said:


> About 120 mph on a country road. It was in my cousin's souped up Camaro. There weren't any other cars around so I just decided to gun it. *He was passed out drunk in the drivers seat*, so he had no idea what had happened.


:wtf You were driving from the passenger seat at 120 mph?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> :wtf You were driving from the passenger seat at 120 mph?


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

75mph on a dual carriageway

wow aren't I the rebel :blank


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

mrbojangles said:


>


I'm assuming you meant that you were in the driver's seat and he was passed out drunk in the Passenger seat.


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Amocholes said:


> I'm assuming you meant that you were in the driver's seat and he was passed out drunk in the Passenger seat.


:yes


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

straightarrows said:


> so, u'll meet god before all of us!!:sus:b


Haha. Nope, I don't think so! :no


----------



## RyanJ (Mar 31, 2009)

110 MPH / 177 KPH in a car with 115 HP... :teeth


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

193kph/120mph. My car tops out at 120.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I accidentally went 90mph last night! Might sound lame but it was on the CT Merritt Highway, which has no lights (it was 11 pm) and is extremely narrow.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

90ish MPH......dumb as hell. I was a teenager.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

120. We got pulled over lol


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> I accidentally went 90mph last night! Might sound lame but it was on the CT Merritt Highway, which has no lights (it was 11 pm) and is extremely narrow.


One time, I nearly reached 100 mph going down that steep hill into the West Rock tunnel. I didn't realize that my foot was on the gas. :eek


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

tbyrfan said:


> One time, I nearly reached 100 mph going down that steep hill into the West Rock tunnel. I didn't realize that my foot was on the gas. :eek


It's so easy to just lose track of your speed! It's not a wonder I sit in traffic from an accident like once a week! haha The Merritt is the only place where I get tailed while going 80


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

One of my aunts was driving my parents and myself and she was going around 95mph. She had quite a few speeding tickets but always got out of them. Her son is a police officer so that might have had something to do with it.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Barette said:


> It's so easy to just lose track of your speed! It's not a wonder I sit in traffic from an accident like once a week! haha The Merritt is the only place where I get tailed while going 80


Yes, there is so much tailgating. The drivers here make me fear for my life. :afr


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

120 ...car has a governor so it wont go any faster. 160 on a motorcycle


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

90, by mistake because my gas pedal is too sensitive.


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

90 mph/145 kph Daydreaming on a fairly deserted freeway, singing along with the radio, unaware of how fast I was going until I saw the flashing red lights behind me... 

Not that I don't intentionally speed, mind you. I do that all the time. Fairly impatient. Unless I'm in a particularly mellow, go-with-the-flow, it's-all-good kinda mood (that happens sometimes, too) I often feel like a caged animal if I have to drive slowly. Like someone with a stuffy nose who can finally breathe freely when I get past a group of cars holding me back from driving unfettered.... I understand that's what speed limits are for, I just...don't wanna... I've gotten traffic school a few times... But *wow,* I feel like a total amateur, light-weight when I see the speeds listed in here! Daaaannnggg!



kiirby said:


> I went faster than the speed of light, but then I went backwards in time to before I drove the car, so I'm not sure if that counts.














millenniumman75 said:


> The fastest I have ever driven would be (English to Metric calculation...) 150km.
> 
> My brother and I were in my Mustang and he saw Indiana cops pass us by in Ohio, he said "he had to do it" - he drove 100mph/160km in my car! :lol. They couldn't do anything since it was not their jurisdiction.












But Mustangs _*are *_really cool, yeah, yeah












rdrr said:


> 115mph on a road trip to West Virginia. Didn't even realize it at first.





Barette said:


> I accidentally went 90mph last night! Might sound lame but it was on the CT Merritt Highway, which has no lights (it was 11 pm) and is extremely narrow.





Barette said:


> It's so easy to just lose track of your speed! It's not a wonder I sit in traffic from an accident like once a week! haha The Merritt is the only place where I get tailed while going 80


Yeah, that's exactly what happened with my 90 mph incident. Didn't even realize it... Usually, if/when I break the speed limit (fairly often, to be honest,) I'm anywhere from 5-15 mph over it. I think I was going 90 in a 65 at the time and the officer lowered it on the ticket so that I could go to traffic school, since I had a clean driving record (and I look totally innocent--comes in handy...know your strengths...)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I've never had a car that could go faster than about 85 MPH. And at that speed, they all sounded like a broken chainsaw.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

140 mph or 225 km/h.

Edit: I drove like a maniac when I was a teenager. I haven't exceeded 100 mph in years.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

80-85 mph. Never higher than that. Sh*t..I don't want to end up killing myself.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

160mph I wasn't driving though.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Over a hundred mph on an empty flat highway in Texas.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

80 something mph in a 1/2 ton pickup truck. You really don't want to go much faster in anything not built for it.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

My fastest was probably 170km/h on the highway. I didn't even realise I was going that fast. I want to go faster, but it's wrong so...


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Back seat of a VW Golf III - 240kph (149-150mph)


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

About 112 km/h (70 mph) on the freeway.
I don't drive really often because I prefer to cycle instead.


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

130 in a scion. i was on an impressive dose of xanax at the time and am lucky nothing bad happened. like getting pulled over. wasnt even my car lol


----------



## purechaos (Dec 18, 2013)

Consider said:


> 130 in a scion. i was on an impressive dose of xanax at the time and am lucky nothing bad happened. like getting pulled over. wasnt even my car lol


 That's weird considering how xanax isn't an upper....lol


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

purechaos said:


> That's weird considering how xanax isn't an upper....lol


those lowered *** inhibitions made me not give a **** about consequence really, lol


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

Consider said:


> those lowered *** inhibitions made me not give a **** about consequence really, lol


I used to do a lot of that when I was younger, too. Xanax has a way of bringing out the dark side in me. I've wrecked a few cars on them, but nobody ever got hurt.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

My little can car starts shaking violently when I reach the 120MPH zone, so I've never gone any faster than that. I was a little too scared it might fall apart or I might go flying off the road, lol.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

110 mph, deliberately, on a highway in eastern Utah. It was in totally flat, uninhabited desert with no cars in sight. I had just passed a sign that said "Next gas station 80 miles". 

There are quite a few places like that in the West; long, empty stretches where you can go as fast as you want to.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

100 mph


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Passenger. Over 100 mph. I think 102.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I went down the highway at 150 KM/H once. My '98 Ford damn near took off. Or at least fell apart from all the shaking and being a pos.


----------



## Colt45ws (Nov 17, 2013)

120mph/193kmh in my Blue Crown Vic briefly. Thats what Ive set the speed limiter at. Factory is 108mph/174kmh. 120mph is the safe practical limit for the driveshaft RPM. Too much more and it would probably eject itself from the transmission and become a 5ft long steel pole flopping around under the car at 6000rpm. 

Ive only gone 80mph in my Police Interceptor. Limiter is 130mph/209kmh, but it needs a new front suspension. It wanders too much above 80 for me to even dare taking it to the limiter. Poor old girl has 160000mi/257500km.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm kind of surprised that people are crazy enough to go really fast even if it's kind of cool. But then again, I've seen too much of what can go wrong.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Pretty fast, though not with me driving. I don't really get a thrill out of going fast like I do from height or from free falling.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

At speeds so fast that I thought I was drunk...


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I don't know, I wasn't driving and I wasn't looking but it was a lot faster than I've ever driven myself so, more than 95mph


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

225 km/h

I was on my way home from a meeting that took place in Nuremberg. My colleague was driving. And in Germany there are sections of the highway where there is no speed limit at all.

He was driving fast and I was pretty happy about this because I wanted to get home as soon as possible. And at one point I just thought "Wow, he's really pretty fast now" and I looked over to the speed indicator and saw that he was driving 225 km/h


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

I can't remember, but when I was younger, I do remember doing a 360 into oncoming traffic and recovering the vehicle as if nothing happened. Scared the piss out my passengers.

I also remember with a friend in the car doing the speed limit on a rural road and shutting the headlights off. Their vision was so poor they couldn't see anything, but I could sort of see the road. Scared the guy to death.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

90Mph


----------

